# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Leka i Madh

## dodoni

Aleksandri i Madh nuk ka qenë grek, siç kuptohet nga filmi i Oliver Stone-it. Faktet tregojnë se ai ka qenë shqiptar

Aleksandri i Madh dhe Shqipëria


James Wm. Pandeli

Nuk është e habitshme që producentët apo historianët nuk kanë mundur të pushtojnë gjithë figurën e Aleksandrit të Madh. Para së gjithash, nëna e tij ka qenë nga fisi i ilirëve (shqiptarëve). Emri origjinal i Maqedonisë ka qenë Emathia që në shqip do të thotë vendi i madh, prej të cilit u quajt edhe Aleksandri i Madh. (E njëjta gjë ka ndodhur edhe me Kostandinin e Madh, Justinianin e Madh, pra nga e njëjta krahinë e Maqedonisë. Ndonjëherë krahina, ka qenë më gjithëpërfshirëse në periudhën Romake).
Për të kuptuar figurën e Alaksandrit si një ushtarak, nevojitet vetëm të shohësh brezat e mëvonshëm të ilirëve. Literatura shqiptare kur flet mbi Perandorinë Otomane përmend familjen e Qyprillinjve, me origjinë nga Shqipëria.
Në Greqi, në fillim të 1800-ës, Lord Bajroni, dëshmon që familjet shqiptare, kanë luftuar për pavarësinë e Greqisë dhe presidenti i parë grek, ka qenë George Kondouriti nga Hidra në Shqipëri. Në Egjipt, Mehmet Aliu i cili e shpalli veten Mbret në fillim të 1800-ës, ka pasur një origjinë të errët shqiptare. I pari kryeministër në Itali, Francesco Crespi, ka qenë shqiptar. 
Duhet të jetë e vështirë të ndryshosh të kuptuarit e Aleskandrit të Madh si grek, por bëhet fjalë vetëm për një krijim dhe jo për fakte. E vërteta duhet nxjerrë dhe duhet kuptuar që Aleksandri i Madh, ka qenë një ilir (shqiptar) dhe kërkimet e bëra dëshmojnë për karakteristikat etnike të shqiptarëve gjatë shekujve. Kërkohet një mjeshtëri e dukshme për të futur në film dhe në libra dritën e vërtetësisë. Audienca duhet me të vërtetë të njohë faktet dhe jo fiksionin.
Marrë nga agjencia Sun-Sentinel
Florida



01/12/2004


Mendoj se autori po ngatërron një çikë territorin e sotëm të Maqedonisë ilire me atë të Maqedonisë së lashte ilire.  Perandori Justinian fakt që ka qenë ilir nga Shkupi por Shkupi ka qenë dhe është qytet dardan. Bile edhe sot Vatikani, dioqezën Prizren-Shkup e quan dioqeza e Dardanisë. Poashtu edhe perandori Kostandini i Madh që ka qenë ilir nga Nishi (që sot është Serbi) nuk ka qenë nga fisi dhe provinca ilire e Maqedonisë apo Emadhisë por nga fisi dhe provinca dardane sepse Nishi ka qenë qytet i kësaj province. Bile Nishi ka qenë deri më 1878, qytet shqiptar (nga i cili qytet edhe vet familja ime ka prejardhjen). 

Sidoqoftë, përveç këtyre korrigjimeve të vogla në këto detaje që edhe nuk janë shumë të rëndësishme për thelbin e këtij shkrimi, të Lekës shqiptar, gjithçka tjetër është perfekte dhe shumë e qëlluar. 

Përgëzime shqiptaro-amerikanit James Pandeli sidomos për publikimin e këtyre fakteve në agjensitë e huaja, dhe kështu duhet të veprojmë të gjithë ne. 

Duhet tu'a bëjmë të ditur të tjerëve historinë tonë dhe të marrim kreditat që na takojnë ne si komb për gjithë kontributin që i kemi dhënë qytetërimit botëror.

----------


## dodoni

Leka i Madh

                     Aleksandri i Maqedonisë (356-323 p.e.s.)



Dijetari i famshëm i lashtësisë, Straboni (63 p.e.s.  19 e.s.),  që shkrojti 

serinë prej 17 vëllimesh të quajtur Geographia, në vëllimin VII shkruan:



 Shqiptarët dhe Maqedonasit flasin të njëjtën gjuhë, kanë të njëjtat sjellje 

në zakonet e tyre, i presin flokët njësoj dhe kanë aq gjëra të tjera të 

përbashkëta sa janë të shumtë ata që e kuptojnë Maqedoninë deri në Korfuz. 





Sir William Woodthorpe Tarn i Akademisë Britanike njihet botërisht 

se ka shkrojtur veprën përfundimtare mbi Aleksandrin (Lekën e Madh), të titulluar: 



W. W. Tarn, Alexander the Great, Beacon Press, Boston, 1966.  



Që në hyrjen e këtij libri shkruhet: 



Aleksandri kishte nga babai (Filipi II) dhe e ëma e tij (Olimbia) gjak Ilir, 

domethënë Shqiptar. Filipi II thirri shqiptarin e famshëm Aristotel (384-322 p.e.s.), 

që kishte mësuar mënyrat e grekërve, për ti dhënë dituri birit të tij, Lekës. 





- - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Në mbyllje, edhe pse të dhënat për Lekën e Maqedonisë 

janë filtruar prej bizantinëve, nëse Leka i Madh do të ishte grek, 

atëhere atij do ti kishte ngelur emri Aleksandri i Greqisë.

----------


## dodoni

Page 4 of 6 
Print Page 
Oliver's Army


The first giant leap of faith, says Borman, was to say, This is a huge budget. And the second one was [choosing] this actor whos great but whos not Tom Cruise or Brad Pitt or one of the established big $20 million players. Oliver told me, You have to meet this guy. We sat down and talked and after that lunch, I said, I can see this is our Alexander. Now let me figure out how we can finance that. 

Borman says his belief in Alexanders story was fueled by his own memories of what hed been like at the age when Alexander marched off. I wanted to take my backpack and go the Himalayans, to go down to Africa. I wanted to see all of that.

Although Borman sought to assure Warners that none of the male-on-male sexuality was rougher than what theyd probably seen on televisions Will & Grace, there was abiding concern (Cynic philosophers said well after Alexanders death that he was defeated only once, and that was by the thighs of Hephaistion, played by Jared Leto). Such worries prompt Stone to wax indignant about the contrast between the Greeks, who practiced bisexuality matter-of-factly, and later cultures. Why suddenly did it become an issue? he says. Who were the Puritans who raised their broomsticks in the air? Listen, were honest about sexuality and try to show it without offending people. Its not done with the intention of arousing the lechers, its done with the intention of arousing your heart.


Actor Connor Paolo, then 13, plays the young Alexander at mother Olympias's side (Angelina Jolie, center) as he rises to ride the untamed horse Bucephalus.  
When Warners stepped up, the rest of the casting was on in earnest. The Olympias role was pivotal, and Stone, who knew Jolie well from helping develop Beyond Borders, turned to her. The decision came down to a Manhattan meet-up with Farrell. At dinner the first night, it was funny, Stone recalls. He was all over her, he was like the Irish boyhe wasnt Alexander, and he was just falling in love with her, couldnt help himself. I was thinking, Its the right choice, because hes behaving like a baby. And she was laughing at him, it was very funny, she wasolder. I dont know if actors sometimes act out their desires and he wanted to be the infant to her mother . . . It works.

Jolie would begin by playing closer to her own age of 28 in a scene with the young Alexander. She laughs at how Stone threw her in the deep end: *Yeah, my first day, with a six-year-old child doing his first film, Im singing a lullabyand I dont singwith an Albanian accent and handling a bunch of snakes. Oliver just pushes you to do thingsand then you get through it.*
Jolie has a fairly regal smile when asked about the tabloid reports that she was more than acting partner to Farrell. One cant help but be charmed by him, she admits. But hes an amazing actor, too, andas much as hes wild, wonderful and playful and interestinghes professional. And we came on set very much our characters.

Shes well aware of the ironies of having four of Hollywoods bad kidsStone, Farrell, Kilmer, and herselfon one set portraying ancient times. The thought of us doing a period film sounds weird, she says. We all joked, What are they going to say that we havent heard a thousand times? They cant tear us apart, they cant break us downweve all been the most publicly criticized group and been through the wringer in so many ways that we could give each other the strength to say Theyre going to criticize us anyway, lets do it true to what we believe it should be. 


Anthony Hopkins as Ptolemy, who ruled Egypt after Alexander's legions conquered it, is seen in the Great Library at Alexandria; his narration underscores the plot's events.  
Anthony Hopkins, who plays Ptolemy, got an Oscar nomination for playing Nixon for Stone in 1995, and they have a robust, taunting friendship. He was able to do all of his work in just a few days of shooting, with Stone dogging him all the way. Hes a wicked man. Hed come on set and say to me, Are you going to make it? Because, God, you look so old,  Hopkins says.

I like to talk to the crew and people, and he says, Why the hell are you being so friendly to everyone? You should be in character. Do you think youre President of the United States, shaking hands? Gimme a fucking break! And I go, Oh, **** off, Oliver. But hes a great actor because you think hes really pissed off.

I want to stress how much I really admire Oliver, adds Hopkins. I know hes pleased with Colin--a wonderful young actor. Oliver said to me when I arrived, Do you know Colin? He hasnt slept in six years. 


  1  2  3  4  5  6  


http://premiere.com/article.asp?prin...mber=4&preview

----------


## rudo

STUDIMI/ Si është njohur strategu i madh në dokumentet historike. Çfarë shkruhet për të


Aleksandri i Madh në përfytyrimin e shqiptarëve

Ideja e Frang Bardhit, vendlindja e tij është Petrela


Luan Malltezi 
Figurat e shquara të historisë botërore, Pirroja dhe Aleksandri i Madh i kanë frymëzuar dhe inkurajuar ndjeshëm shqiptarët në luftërat e tyre për liri e pavarësi. Duke filluar së paku nga shek. XV, shqiptarët i kanë konsideruar ata si paraardhës të denjë të tyre. 

Arsyet përse këto figura u bënë kaq popullore dhe hynë aq thëllë në ndërgjegjen e shqiptarëve duhen kërkuar në lëvizjen humniste të rilindjes italiane, në njohjen e historisë dhe kulturës antike, në leximin nga elita intelektuale shqiptare e kohës së trashëgimisë antike, të veprave të autoreve të greko-romakë dhe të gjithë letërsisë humaniste, me pikësynim njohjen e rrënjëve të historinë së vendit, të së kaluarës së tij etj. 

Kështu, historiani i ynë i shquar, M. Barleti, që në titullin e veprës së tij Historia e Skënderbeut e njehson Skënderbeun si epirotas: Marin Barleti, shkodran, mbi jetën dhe veprat e Skënderbeut, princit shumë të ndritur të epirotasve. Në dedikimin që Barleti i bën nipit të Skënderbeut, kastriotasit don Ferrante, autori shkruan: Kur mendoj, o princ i ndritur don Ferrante, gjendjen e tanishme të Epirit dhe se si kjo gjenje ka qenë dikur, nuk mund ta shkruaj historinë e saj. Barleti e vendos principatën e Kastriotëve në Epir. Gjatë kësaj kohe në Epir - shkruan ai - shquhej ndërmjet mbretërve të vegjël dhe princërve të tjerë emri fisnik i Gjon Kastiotit për sundimin e tij si në qytete të tjera e në Krujë veçanërisht. Por njëherësh me Pirron Barleti njeh si pararadhës të shqiptarëve edhe Aleksandrin e Maqedonisë. Kjo shprehet sidomos qartë në hyrjen e veprës, kur autori spjegon shkaqet që e nxisin të shkruajë historinë e Skënderbeut: Përkundrazi, gjithë lumturia dhe lavdia epirote u përplas përdhe nga kulmi i saj me nam, pothuaj në një çast dhe liria u shemb e u thërrmua aq sa të mos duket tanimë fare asnjë gjurmë dhe asnjë shenjë e bujarisë së stërlashtë. Prandaj sikur të ngjallej ai Aleksandri i mjerë që i pari bëri të mbahej në gojë emri i fisit dhe i skeptrit në zverk të gjithë atyre popujve, sikur të kthehej në këtë jetë ai mjeshtri i luftërave, Pirroja, me siguri, nuk do ta njihnin Maqedoninë e tyre, nënën e kryetrimave, do ta braktisnin vendin që e patën vatër të lirisë dhe do ta përbuznin si të zvetënuar. (M. Barleti, Historia e Skënderbeut, f. 50).

Barleti pra përdor dy koncepte për Shqipërinë e kohës së tij, konceptin Epir dhe Maqedoni. Duke bërë fjalë për rrethimin e dytë të Shkodrës dhe pushtimin e saj nga turqit (1479) Barleti shkruan këto fjalë për Maqedoninë. Sulltani menjëherë u hodh në Maqedoni që sot në gjuhën popullore quhet Arbëri, sepse arbërorët e atij vëndi thuajse të gjithë flasin gjuhën arbërore. Në këtë vepër pushtimin e Shqipërisë Barleti e quan pushitm të Maqedonisë nisur nga fakti se Shqipëria kishtë qenë pjesë e saj në kohën e Aleksandrit të Madh. Shkrodra - shkruan Barleti - është qendra e bregut të Maqedonisë dhe e asaj pjese të Dalmacisë që e ka afër, ndërsa më tej shkruan se Shkodra ishte qyteti më i përmendur dhe kryeqendra e Shëqipërisë. Sulmet e para turke mbi tokat shqiptare Barleti i quan sulme të ndërmarrra ndaj Maqedonisë. Këtë emërtim për vendin përdor autori kur bën fjalë për betejën që u zhvillua Savër (afër Lushnjës) midis turqve dhe Balshës II (1385). Por krahas emërtimit Maqedoni Barleti përdor edhe emërtimin Epir. Epiri vdiq - shkruan ai - bashkë me kryetrimin (Skënderbeun - LM). (Barleti, vep. cit. f. 51).

Barleti, si të gjithë humanistët e kohës, bazohej tek autorët e vjetër greko-latinë, si Homeri, Straboni, Plini, Platoni, Lukani, Katoni, Cezari. Pra, Barleti përdor për vendin e tij, Shqipërinë, emërtime antike, të njohura prej autorëve të vjetër të lartpërmëndur.

Sipas Strabonit, ilirët dhe epirotët ndaheshin me grekët e vjetër në Akarnani. Sipas Eforit, - shkruan vetë Straboni në veprën e tij Gjeografia (libri VII, paragrafi VI) - fillimi i Greqisë në perëndim është Akarnania. Sipas Herodotit, Greqia e vjetër shkonte deri në grykën e Teropileve. Duke bërë fjalë për luftën në grykën e e Termopilave Herodoti njofton se grekët vunë mbretin Leonidha me 300 spartanë të mbronin grykën e Termopileve, me qëllim që barabarëve (persëve - LM) tu ndalohej hyrja në Greqi. Pra, gryka e Termopileve shënonte kufirin verior të Greqisë. Sipas Hamondit, një studiues i shquar anglez, Straboni ka bërë një dallim të plotë midis fiseve ilire, fiseve epirote dhe fiseve greke. Vija ndarëse në jug midis ilirëve dhe epirotëve ishin malet Akrokeraune (malet e Vetëtimës - LM), ndërsa vija ndarëse midis epirotëve dhe grekëve ishtë gjiri i i Ambrakisë (sot gjiri i Artës - LM ) Ndërsa vija ndarëse midis grekëve dhe Tesalisë ishte lumi Peneus. Pra, Tesalia nuk ishtë tokë greke. 

Po kështu shkruan edhe Skylaksi, një tjetër autor i vjetër. Sipas tij, Greqia fillonte nga qyteti i Ambrakisë. Në veprën e tij Peripleus, ai shkruan se pas Thesprotisë vijnë mollosët dhe pas tyre Ambrakia, një qytet grek. 

Tuqididi dhe Straboni i quajnë fiset epirote jo popullsi greke.
Historiani i shquar i antikitetit, Teodor Momsen, i quan epirotët shqiptarë të antikitetit. Në librin e tij Storia di Roma (1903), duke bërë fjalë për Pirron dhe marrjen e pushtetit nga ana e tij, Momsen shkruan se të gjithë shtrënguan radhët rreth tij, epirotët, trima, shqiptarët e antikitetit (i valorosi epiroti, gli albanesi dellantichitá). Nisur nga këta autorë Barleti e quan Skënderbeun epirotas dhe Shqipërinë herë Epir dhe herë Maqedoni. Madje, ai shkruan Epiri ose Maqedonia, emra këta të përdorur nga autorët e vjetër për trojet e shqiptarëve të kohës së tij. Epirotas e quajnë Skënderbeun edhe shumë historianë të tjerë humanistë të shek. XV - XVI.

Antonius Sabelicus (1436  1506) në veprën e tij Historia e Venedikut (Rerum Venetiarum), duke folur për Skënderbeun e quan atë epirotas, ndërsa zotërimet e tij Epir.
Edhe një autor tjetër, anonim, në një vepër me karakter panegjerik, kushtuar perandorëve të Bizantit, të shkruar rreth viteve 1427 - 1446 shkruan se Epiri banohej nga shqiptarë. Edhe tani - shkruan ky autor - gjithë ai vend (Epiri - LM) banohet i veçuar, në grupe të vogla dhe fshatra nga popullsi shqiptaro-ilire. Dhimitër Frangu, një bashkëkohës i Skënderbeut, e quan Epirin pjesë të Shqipërisë. Skënderbeu, princi i Epirit -shkruan Frangu - ishte djali i vogël i zotit Gjon Kastrioti që zotëronte atë pjesë të Shqipërisë që quhet Emathia (Mat) dhe Tumenisht (Demetrio Frango, Commentario delle cose dei turchi et del S. Georgio Scanderbeg, principe di Epiro Venetia, 1539). Edhe Marin Beçikemi, një shkrimtar humanist i shek. XV që ka lënë një përshkrim të rrethimit të parë të Shkodrës nga turqit (1474), pushtimin e Shqipërisë nga këta në kohën e Gjon Kastiotit e quan pushtim të Epirit.

Të dhëna interesante për Epirin jepen edhe në letërkëmbimin midis Skënderbeut dhe sulltan Mehmetit II, për të cilin bën fjalë Dhimitër Frangu. Sipas tij, Mehmeti II në këmbim të paqes pranonte ta quante Skënderbeun princ të epirotëve (Prencipe delli Epirensi). Ndërsa Skënderbeu në përgjigje të tij i bënte të ditur se këtë titull e kishte marrë prej kohësh për hir të Zotit. Skënderbeu i shkruante Mehmetit II edhe për kurorëzimin që priste ng Papa Piu II si mbret i Epirit dhe i të gjithë provincës së Shqipërisë (Re dellEpiro et di tutta la provincia dAlbania). Burimet historike të nxjerra nga arkivat e kohës provojnë se edhe veten dhe shqiptarët e quanin veten epirotas dhe pasardhës të Pirros dhe të Aleksandrit të Madh të Maqedonisë. Është e njohur një letër e tij dërguar më 31 tetor 1460 një princi italian të Tarentinit Johan Antonius de Ursinis.

Në qoftë se kronikat tona nuk gënjejnë, ne quhemi epirotë. Skënderbeu përmend në letër si paraardhës të shqiptarëve edhe Pirron e Epirit dhe luftërat e tij fitimtare në Itali. Besimi se shqiptarët rridhnin nga Pirroja ishte më se i përgjithshëm edhe te turqit. Duke bërë fjalë për qëndresën heroike të shkodranëve në 1478 - 1479, Barleti shkruan këto fjalë të thëna nga një oficer i lartë turk:  njeriu në botë ndjek gjurmët e gjakut e të fisit të vet, ky është ligj, pra edhe shqiptarët kanë shpirtin dhe zjarrin e Pirros, sepse prej tij rrjedhin. 

Kjo letër tregon se në vetëdijën e tyre shqiptarët e njihnin veten si pasardhës të Pirros dhe njëherësh të Aleksandrit të Madh të Maqedonisë. Në Shqipëri e vendos Epirin edhe një bashkëkohës tjetër i Skënderbeut, Gjon Muzaka. Në kronikën e tij të shkruar në mërgim, pas pushtimit të vendit, autori shkruan lEpiro in Albania. Po kështu, edhe shkrimtari i ynë Frang Bardhi në kapitullin tretë të fjalorit të tij, kur përshkruan fjalën Arbni shkruan se ky është emri i saktë i disa kështellave që i përkasin asaj pjese të Maqedonisë e cila quhet Epir ose Albani (Hoc est propria nomina nonnularum, atque Castellorum ad eam partem Macedoniae spectantium, quae Epirus sive Albania dicitur). Duke bërë fjalë për Shkodrën, autori shkruan se ky qytet ndodhet në Epir ose ndryshe Shqipëri (Scodra - vrbs in Epiro, seu Albania). 

Si sinonim të Shqipërisë e quan Epirin edhe gjeografi i shquar i shek. XVI Gerardius Mecator (1512 - 1594). Në atlasin e tij, Theatrum Orbis, autori shkruan: Epiri, i quajtur ndryshe Shqipëri (LEpiro detto lAlbania). Një barazim të tillë të Arbërisë me Maqedoninë bën edhe historiani humanist Gjergj Merula në veprën e tij që bën fjalë për rrethimin e parë të Shkodrës nga turqit më 1474. Sipas tij sulltani  vendosi të sulmonte atë pjesë të Maqedonisë që gjendet buzë Adriatikut e që sot quhet Arbëri. Po ashtu, sipas tij, Shkodra ishtë mu në kufi me Dalmacinë dhe Maqedonië. Më tej, bazuar tek autorët e vjetër, Merula shkruan se lumi i Lezhës ndan Dalmacinë nga Maqedonia. Duke bërë fjalë për ardhjen e ushtrisë së madhe turke, autori shkruan se tmerri përfshiu jo vetëm krahinën e Shkodrës, por të gjithë banorët e bregut të Ilirisë dhe të Maqedonisë, pra tërë vendin. Frang Bardhi e quan gjuhën epirote gjuhë shqipe, të cilën turqit e quajnë arnautçe. (Epirote = Iarbenesche, Turciche Arnautlar). Po kështu edhe Budi e quan shqipen gjuhe epirote. Këtë autori e shpreh qartë që në titullin e veprës Pasqyrë e të rrëfyemit për të cilën thotë se e ka përkthyer në gjuhën epirote (Speculum Confessionis, In epiroticum linguam a Pietro Budi... traslatum. Roma, 1621). 

Por, siç u tha, krahas Pirros autorë të ndryshëm bëjnë referenca të shqiptarëve edhe me Aleksandrin e Madh. Arsyet duhen kërkuar në faktin se e ëma e tij ishte Olimpia, një grua jo greke, por epirote. Një nga statutet e Shkodrës, të botuara kohët e fundit (Statuti di Scutari), hapet me një privilegj dhënë Shkodrës nga Aleksandri i Madh. Barleti e shpjegon emrin e Skënderbeut nga Aleksandri i Madh i Maqedonisë, pikërisht nisur nga fakti se shqiptarët e konsideronin vetën pasardhës të tij. 

Frang Bardhi shkruan se Shkodra ishte themeluar prej Aleksandrit të Madh të Maqedonisë (Scodra esse conditam ab Alexandro Magno). Bardhi shkruan se këtë e besonin edhe vetë turqit dhe pikërisht për këtë arsye edhe e quanin Skënderia për ta dalluar nga qyteti i Aleksandrisë në Egjipt, i themeluar nga Aleksandri i Madh. Mendimi se Shkodra ishte theemluar nga Aleksandri i Madh qarkullonte në fakt që në kohë të Barletit. Tashti pra, shkruan Barleti - disa të huaj thonë se Shkodra paska qënë themeluar nga Aleksandri i Madh. Sipas Barletit, këtë e besonin të gjithë  edhe vetë muhamedanët shkojnë me këtë arsyetim, sepse Shkodrën në gjuhën e vet e quajnë Skanderi dhe ky arsyetim, sipas shpjegimit të tyre, është një me emrin Aleksandri. Barleti vetë nuk e besonte këtë mendim. Sipas tij, Shkodra ishte më e vjetër dhe themelimim e saj ai e lidh me të dhëna të tjera. Pavarësisht nga kjo, edhe Barleti e shpjegon emrin e Skënderbeut si një emër të dhënë nga turqit në kujtim të Aleksandrit të Madh që shqiptarët e konsideronin paraardhës të fisit të tyre. Kështu, duke bërë fjalë për ndryshimin e emrave të bijve të Gjon Kastriotit nga turqit, Barleti shkruan: Epirotëve, pasi ua ndërruan emrat e parë, u vunë të tjerë, të ndryshëm, sipas zakonit të asaj gjindjeje. Gjergji, qoftë rastësisht, qoftë pse ishte më i dalluari ndër të tjerët për natyrën e tij, u quajt Skënder, që është baraz me (emrin) tonë Aleksandër. Barleti bën të qartë se Skënderbeu e mbante Aleksandrin si paraardhës të shqiptarëve. Kështu, në një rast, duke i dhënë zemër ushtrarëve të tij, Skënderbeu u përmend atyre thyerjen e Darit të Persisë nga Aleksandri ynë (Barleti, vep. cit. f. 224). Duke përshkruar gëzimin e madh të shqiptarëve për fitoren kundër turqve në rrethimin e parë të Krujës, Barleti shkruan: Njerëzve, kur shikonin atë rini luftarake dhe kur shikonin atë lule burrash rreth Skënderbeut, nuk u dukej aq çudi që fuqitë e Muratit ishin thyer prej arbërve. Me të vërtetë, ishte kthyer përsëri shkëlqimi i lashtë i Maqedonisë dhe dukej se kishin ardhur prapë, tamam siç ishin dikur kohët tanimë të harruara të Aleksandrit dhe të Pirros. (Barleti, vep. cit. f. 285). Si paraardhës të shqiptarëve e njihnin Aleksandrin e Madh edhe shtetet e tjera të kohës, si Republika tregare e Raguzës (Dubrovniku). Kur Skënderbeu me ushtrinë e tij u prit aty nga autoritetet e vendit (gjatë kalimit të tij për në mbretërinë e Napolit), në fjalimin e rastit, të mbajtur nga shkrimtari David, duke i uruar atij fitore, oratori tha midis të tjerave se I lumtur do të shkosh, o princ i pathyeshëm, më i lumtur do të kthehesh. As Aleksandri yt epirotas, as ai Pirroja, mbreti rrufe i epirotasve dhe mjeshtri i luftërave, nuk u kthyen fitimtarë nga Italia, ashtu siç do të kthehesh në atdhe i lumtur e fitimtar ti, o mbret i fuqishëm dhe bujar. Vetë Skënderbeu, sipas Barletit, në çastin e vdekjes përmend në porositë që i lë të birit fjalët që Filipi II i Maqedonisë i lë të birit të tij Aleksandrit të Madh. Autorë të tjerë shqiptarë, si Frang Bardhi, i cituar më lart bësonin madje se Aleksandri i Madh kishte lindur në Petrelë. Autorët e vjetër njoftonin se Aleksandri kishte lindur në Pella. Sipas Bardhit, Pella nuk ishte tjetër veçse Petrela. Studiuesi i njohur J. Falemerajer në veprën e tij Elementi shqiptar në Greqi shkruan se Maqedonasit e vjetër, fitimtarët e Athinës e të Babilonisë, kishin farefisni me shiptaro-epirotas-ilirianët. Edhe patrioti i shquar Mërkur Bua pretendonte se rridhte nga Pirroja dhe maqedonasit. Dihet se në fund të shek. të kaluar mercenarët shqiptarë të mbretërisë së Napolit mbanin emrin regjimenti i maqedonasve (reggimento dei macedoni).

marre nga gazeta Panorama

----------


## Zëu_s

Nje pyetje lidhur me Lekën e Math.

A mundet dikush te na tregoi se perçka thuhet per Lekën e Math qe ishte homoseksual apo biseksual, ne çka apo ne çfar informatash (shkrime te vjetra) bazohen ata njerz qe pohojne kete gje te ndyre per te ?

Nese ka mundesi te na siell dikush "argumente" nga shkrimet e vjetra te kohes se tije (e jo te mevonshme) qe kan shkruar per ate dhe thone "Aleksandri i Madh ishte Homoseksual apo Biseksual" ose "Aleksandri i Math kishte marrdhenjie seksuale me meshkuj".

----------


## Tannhauser

> Aleksandri i Madh nuk ka qenë grek, siç kuptohet nga filmi i Oliver Stone-it. Faktet tregojnë se ai ka qenë shqiptar


Cili eshte probabiliteti qe te marresh me te paren 'Lahuten e Malcis' duke vene nje majmun para tastjeres? Kaq eshte qe Aleksandri te ket qene shqiptar. Prandaj vendosja e Aleksandrit ne 'Eliten Kombetare' eshte nje paradoks.




> A mundet dikush te na tregoi se perçka thuhet per Lekën e Math qe ishte homoseksual apo biseksual, ne çka apo ne çfar informatash (shkrime te vjetra) bazohen ata njerz qe pohojne kete gje te ndyre per te ?


Kjo lindi se tek Plutarku thuhet qe Aleksandri puthi ne buze nje eunuk, Bagos-in. Aleksandri nuk ka qene as homoseksual as biseksual. Madje ne ceshtjet seksuale ka qene shume i ndershem, pasi e humbi virgjerine ne moshe 22 vjecare vetem ku u martua.

Aleksandri bile kur nje satrap i beri bakshish dy djem per dashnore, urdheroi ta therin ate bashke me djemte.

E gjithe kjo teori filloi me Plutarkun i cili ka qene per vete homoseksual dhe nuk ia merrte mendja qe edhe Aleksandri nuk do ishte i tille.

----------


## Zëu_s

Nese eshte ky "argumenti" i vetem (e ka puthur Bagosin ne buze) dhe nuk ka asgje tjeter, perçka pohojne te gjith historianet perendimore qe ai ishte biseksual, qe e paraqesin edhe neper filma si te tille ?

A mos valle keqkuptohet (apo keqinterpretohet nga historian Homoseksual) dashuria vllazerore qe kishte ai me Hefaistion (te cilen dashuri shume njerz nga perendimi nuk e kuptojne dhe nuk ekziston tek ata)

----------


## alibaba

> Kjo lindi se tek Plutarku thuhet qe Aleksandri puthi ne buze nje eunuk, Bagos-in. Aleksandri nuk ka qene as homoseksual as biseksual. Madje ne ceshtjet seksuale ka qene shume i ndershem, pasi e humbi virgjerine ne moshe 22 vjecare vetem ku u martua.
> 
> Aleksandri bile kur nje satrap i beri bakshish dy djem per dashnore, urdheroi ta therin ate bashke me djemte.
> 
> E gjithe kjo teori filloi me Plutarkun i cili ka qene per vete homoseksual dhe nuk ia merrte mendja qe edhe Aleksandri nuk do ishte i tille.


Të lumtë Tannhauser, na ke dhënë një fakt më shumë se Aleksandri nuk ka qenë grek (homo).
Gjithashtu emri Aleksander është përdorë nga:
Trojanët
Maqedonët
Molosët
por asnjëherë nuk është përdorë nga grekët.

Dhe një pyetje,
në filmin që kam parë Aleksandri e puth nënën e tij Olimbinë në gojë, është edhe kjo një falsifikim si ato tjerat?

----------


## Baptist

Puthja ne goje eshte gjest magjik. Ka krejtesisht tjeter kuptim. 
Nuk ka te beje me seksin.

----------


## Baptist

Puthja ne goje eshte gjest magjik. Ka krejtesisht tjeter kuptim. 
Nuk ka te beje me seksin.

----------


## Baptist

Puthja ne goje eshte gjest magjik. Ka krejtesisht tjeter kuptim. 
Nuk ka te beje me seksin.

----------


## Baptist

Puthja ne goje eshte gjest magjik. Ka krejtesisht tjeter kuptim. 
Nuk ka te beje me seksin.

----------


## Clauss

ja nje deviacion i temes qe na intereson te gjitheve. hahahaah
se desh harrove, me se ka te beje?

----------


## Baptist

Ah ky repost, tni e shoh kete "multi submit" eshte faji i serverit te forumit i cili nuk sillte faqen e fresket, se sa e di une nuk mund te postosh dy here brenda 60 sec., paska patur nje glitch gjete ketij postimi.
Me sa e kujtoj une ne Dumen Ruse ende puthen ne goje.

----------


## Bolivari

Ju falenderoj miq te dashur pert keto informacione te pakundershtuehsme me mbrojtje te Lekes se Madh dhe ilircitetit te tij. Pa humbur kohe po ju shfaq videon qe e gjeta duke kerkuar ne youtube.com qe per mendimin tim ne menyren me te sakte dhe origjinale shpalos faktet me te pakundershtueshme qe e mbrojne Shqiptaresine e Lekes se Madh. Ja dhe videoja:




Shikim te kendshem!

----------


## Testim

Videoja shumë interesante.

----------


## Bolivari

Pos videos se pare qe vecse e vendosve me siper, do ju sjell edhe nje video tjeter jo me pak te rendesishme qe flet per George Finlay (nje nga filohelenet me te medhenj qe mori pjese me arme ne dore per pavaresine e Greqise) i cili e pranoi se Leka i  Madh Ka FOLUR SHQIP:

----------


## land

> Cili eshte probabiliteti qe te marresh me te paren 'Lahuten e Malcis' duke vene nje majmun para tastjeres? Kaq eshte qe Aleksandri te ket qene shqiptar. Prandaj vendosja e Aleksandrit ne 'Eliten Kombetare' eshte nje paradoks.


Emathia muk spjegohet gerqisht :ngerdheshje: 
Aleksander, nje emer barbar.
Aleksandri pushtoi viset e lindjes por ishte i nje rrace tjeter, krejt e ndryshme nga greko-sirianet.

Aleksandri nuk ishte homoseksual,jam dakord me ty.

Aleksandri kishte vellam,nje lloj tradite Shqiptaresh qe mbijeton dhe sot.

----------


## hoteli

Pase luftave te gjata ,ndermjet fiseve ilire ,te cilat zgjaten disa vjet per shkakun se filipi nuke deshti ta ndaje pasunin e fitueme ,ne vitin 356 lindi LEKA dhe luftat u nderpren ,i kujte ishte LEKA ? priten disa vjete dhe per kahe fizionomija i perngjante Filipit,rritja e LEKEs te farefisi i olimbise nuke vjen dyshimin se ka qene Shqipetare,mirepo ne strategjine e luftave te gjithe thojne se krejte ka qene ILIRE,shume autore te vjeter bien ne dakord,mirepo ne kohet te reja nuke ka mbete kurfare deshmie ,sa per moralin e tije dihet se ka qene ne nivelin ma te larte,mesimet dhe taktikat e LEKES kane qene gjithmone ne FIERIN e sotem,mesimet e luftave tokesore dhe poashtu edhe ujore,PTOLOMEU thote ne veprate e veta se iliret shtrihen ne arealin 3 qe ashte barazi me fiset tona pa greket ky areal ashte i perputhshem me arealin e indis ariani dhe gerana dhe ajo ashte e kjarte se kujte ashte LEKA duhet dikuje ti vizatohet?

----------


## Bolivari

> Cili eshte probabiliteti qe te marresh me te paren 'Lahuten e Malcis' duke vene nje majmun para tastjeres? Kaq eshte qe Aleksandri te ket qene shqiptar. Prandaj vendosja e Aleksandrit ne 'Eliten Kombetare' eshte nje paradoks.
> 
> .


Ky pohim "kopernikan' i Tannhauserit u arrit pas dhjetera vite pune 'kerkimesh shkencore', studimesh e nete pa gjume ne materialin historiko-gjuhesoro-arekologjik. Si i tille, ky shkenctaruci yne ne mengjes gdhiu me "Eureken' e tij qe do ta cudise boten. Madje, lajmet televizive do ta bejne hero brenda dites. Zbulimi i tij qe la qarqet shkencore pa fjale qe 'Vendosja e Aleksandrit te Madh ne eliten kombetare shqiptare eshte paradoks'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I nderuari shkenctaruc, po te mos ishe kaq gdhe sa je, ti se pari do te duhej qe paradoks ta quaje futjen e Aleksandrit ne mesin e elites komnbetare greke! KJo eshte paradoksale dhe jo metimi i tij nga shqiptaret.

Sepse shqiptaret e kane hak me shume se kushdo tjeter Aleksandrin e Madh. Shqiptaret qe ne shekullin e XV e quanin veten pinjoll te Aleksandrit te Madh dhe kulti i Aleksandrit eshte i ruajtur ne Shqiperi me mire se kudo tjeter ne Ballkan.

E ke lexuar librin e Roze Wilder Lane, udhpershkruese amerikane qe udhetone mes per mes Shales ku edhe e takon nje malesor plak shqiptar i cili ne bisede e siper i tregon per 'Trimin e Sharrit' sic e quanin Aleksandrin e Madh. Roza mbet pa fjale kur malesori yne ia tregon brezat para Aleksandrit te Madh.

Nuk e di qe kujtimi i Lekes te jete ruajtur ta zeme tek greket. Dhe nuk ka sesi te ndodh ndryshe kur popullsia greke buron nga sllave e armene perzier bashke.

----------

